# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  interesting plant i.d. please

## nirotorin

Saw this plant out in front of an Albertsons. I think I've seen this used in a vivarium before, but I have no idea what it is. I would like to use it in the future, but I'll need a name if I hope to find it again.

----------


## BonnieLorraine

Euphorbia tirucali, and just a warning, the sap can eat through car paint, and also landed someone at my school in the hospital when they pruned it

----------


## Lynn

> Euphorbia tirucali, and just a warning, the sap can eat through car paint, and also landed someone at my school in the hospital when they pruned it


Great information, thank you !

----------


## nirotorin

Thanks for the info. You probably saved me a trip to the hospital. That sap can do all kinds of bad stuff. I even just read it can give you a certain type of lymphoma. Eesh! That's just way more trouble than it's worth. Plus it grows into a tree, so probably not the best plant for a vivarium. 

Do you know of anything similar that might be good for vivarium use? I really do like how it looks.

----------

